

Glass - A social network I made for me. - jaredmdobson
http://glass.netngn.com/

======
jaredmdobson
First of all, It's my birthday today!!!! Yeah!! And as a present for myself i
made a social network, that I am pretty sure no one will like. It's really
difficult to signup and that's about it. :-)

------
mbenjaminsmith
Tell me something is challenging and I'm likely to do it. It wasn't actually
that bad. I think signing up for a new gmail account is much worse.

